# Service Pack in Office integrieren



## cyberoner (15. September 2004)

Ich habe gesucht, doch leider nichts gefunden....


Gibt es eigentlich, ähnlich wie bei Win2000 oder XP,  auch eine Möglichkeit ein aktuelles Service Pack mit in die Office CD zu integrieren? Weil ist immer ein bischen lästig dieser dauernde CD-Wechsel nach der Installation


----------



## wackelpudding (15. September 2004)

Ja, gibt es. Welche Version nutzt du: 2000, XP oder 2003? [Damit ich nicht zig Links posten muss...]


----------



## cyberoner (21. September 2004)

Habe Office 2000. Noch die allererste Version ohne irgendein Servicepack


----------



## wackelpudding (21. September 2004)

Gut, dann kann ich dir auf jeden Fall helfen, da ich die Service Packs selber in diese Version integriert habe. =)

Du benötigst zuallererst eine Admin-Installation von Office. Diese erhältst du indem du die *setup.exe* mit dem Parameter */a* aufrufst [*Start*&nbsp;| *Ausführen*&nbsp;| *x:\setup.exe /a* z.B.].

Als nächstes brauchst du die Admin-Updates:
Service Release 1a [deutsch]
Service Pack 3 [deutsch] [Auf der Seite sind die Updates für Office 2000 und XP leider ziemlich durcheinander aufgelistet. Einfach suchen. ]
Einige Updates sind erst nach dem SP3 veröffentlicht wurden. Welche dies sind, siehst du hier. Die Download-Links sind auf der selben Seite wie der zum SP3.

Nachdem du die Updates extrahiert hast, findest du auf deiner Festplatte verschiedene MSP-Dateien [einige scheinen, weil sie den selben Namen tragen,  doppelt zu sein, dann einfach die zweite Datei erst später entpacken und integrieren oder in einen anderen Ordner entpacken]. Diese solltest/musst du in der Reihenfolge ihres Erscheinens in die Admin-Installation integrieren, also zuerst das SR1a, dann das SP3 und zuletzt die restlichen Einzel-Updates.

Folgendermaßen werden die Updates nun also in die Admin-Installation integriert:
[*e:\office2k* ist hierbei der Ordner der Admin-Installation; *e:\updates* der für die Updates; *e:\logs* der für die Log-Dateien, die der Windows Installer optional erstellen kann]

Für jede einzelne MSP-Datei musst du jetzt über *Start*&nbsp;| *Ausführen*
*msiexec /a e:\office2k\data1.msi /p e:\updates\{dateiname}.msp SHORTFILENAMES=TRUE /qb /L* e:\logs\{dateiname}.log*
ausführen.

Der Parameter */L** und der Pfad zur Log sind dabei optional, also nicht zwingend notwendig, damit's funktioniert. Nur ist es besser in der Log nachgucken zu können, falls der Windows Installer einfach den Dienst versagen sollte.

Sollten Probleme mit einigen MSP-Dateien auftreten, einfach fragen. Einige konnte man mit der deutschen Version, glaube ich, obwohl im deutsch-sprachigen Admin-Update enthalten, nicht verwenden. Und eines der Access-Einzel-Updates wollte mein PC auch nicht, hat nach der Neu-Installation von Office aber behauptet, ich bräuchte das gar nicht mehr [OfficeUpdate-Seite].

Nachdem nun also alle Updates in die Admin-Installation integriert wurden, kannst du diese wieder auf CD brennen und hast so ein aktualisiertes Office. Das einzige Problem besteht darin, dass mit dieser gebrannten Version dann "Feature hinzufügen/entfernen" und "Office reparieren" nicht mehr funktionieren [tun sie zumindest bei mir nicht].


----------



## wackelpudding (18. Oktober 2004)

Da am zwölften Oktober ein neues Update für Excel 2000 erschien, wollte ich dies mal zum Anlass nehmen, um zu fragen, ob die Anleitung denn was genutzt hat oder nicht?
Die nicht vorhandene Reaktion darauf lässt ja leider auf letzteres schließen...


----------

